# Help Me Choose an External HDD



## sam9953 (Dec 8, 2013)

Hi guys, I am planning on buying a new 500 GB external HDD, I have shortlisted three HDD's according to the price and warranty offered. 

WD My Passport 500 GB Hard Disk (Black) - Buy @ Rs.3648/- Online | Snapdeal.com

Seagate Back Up Plus 500 GB Hard Disk - Buy @ Rs.3792/- Online | Snapdeal.com

Sony HD-EG5/P 2.5 inch 500 GB External Hard Drive - Sony: Flipkart.com

On the basis of RMA services, Price and Usual Transfer Speed, Please suggest me the best HDD?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 8, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Hi guys, I am planning on buying a new 500 GB external HDD, I have shortlisted three HDD's according to the price and warranty offered.
> 
> WD My Passport 500 GB Hard Disk (Black) - Buy @ Rs.3648/- Online | Snapdeal.com
> 
> ...



Any day go with WD My Passport.


----------



## sam9953 (Dec 8, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Any day go with WD My Passport.



Is it because of better RMA?


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 8, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> Is it because of better RMA?



yes, absolutely!


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2013)

Better add 500 bucks more and go for the 1TB model. You get double storage for just Rs.500 more. 
WD My Passport 1 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com


----------



## sam9953 (Dec 8, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Better add 500 bucks more and go for the 1TB model. You get double storage for just Rs.500 more.
> WD My Passport 1 TB External Hard Disk - WD: Flipkart.com



I already have a 1 TB HDD, I am selling it because I don't need so much space.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 8, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> I already have a 1 TB HDD, I am selling it because I don't need so much space.



what is wrong in having more space?


----------



## sam9953 (Dec 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what is wrong in having more space?


Ofcourse, nothing is wrong but why to pay for things you don't need.


----------



## saswat23 (Dec 8, 2013)

You never know. That might come handy anytime in the future. Moreover the difference is not much, just 500 bucks.



sam9953 said:


> I already have a 1 TB HDD, I am selling it because I don't need so much space.



You are selling or buying?


----------



## sam9953 (Dec 9, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> You never know. That might come handy anytime in the future. Moreover the difference is not much, just 500 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> You are selling or buying?



I am selling my 1 TB one and want to buy a new 500 GB one.


----------



## swiftshashi (Dec 11, 2013)

@ SAM9953
Bro,there's no harm in having more space...I have one 1TB and one 2TB HDD's...The one TB is full while 2TB was having about 700GB data....
I came to nagpur to do a winter training and stayed at my dad's company guest house..Little did I know that I was about to run short of space...The LAN speed was so great(~2 GB/hr) there that I had to purchase a 3TB HDD for 9.8k ( and you say a fast,free and unlimited net access is great  ) during my stay 
There's no harm in having more space,specially when you are getting double capacity for 500 xtra bucks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 11, 2013)

sam9953 said:


> I am selling my 1 TB one and want to buy a new 500 GB one.



Then do it in the Sale Section of this forum or in Erodov or Techenclave forums buddy.


----------

